# Home Hub and DynDNS



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Hi

I got my home hub from BT last weekend and am now enjoying faster broadband. However, the hub is back in the box, as I cannot find here or anywhere else on the web how to get DynDNS working with it. I have reverted back to my trusty Netgear DG834

Have I missed something? 

clearly if i am to get into Tivo from the outside, I need to have some way of resolving the IP address...

All suggestions welcome


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Nope you have not missed anything, it is definitely not in there.

It looks like BT have disabled this functionality in the web browser interface. Apprently if you telnet into the hub there are some settings related to DynDns, but they are disabled.

Hopefully they will be enabled the next time there is a firmware update...

In the meantime I have installed the DyDns updater softare on my PC, so each time I log in it updates DynDns if the address has changed.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Cainam said:


> Nope you have not missed anything, it is definitely not in there.
> 
> It looks like BT have disabled this functionality in the web browser interface. Apprently if you telnet into the hub there are some settings related to DynDns, but they are disabled.
> 
> ...


Thanks - I guess it stays in the box then, unless I hook another DynDNS capable Router downstream of it. Last time I tried that I had a lot of late nights and no success. That was with a Linksys, any suggestions to an off the shelf solution?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Not personally. I used to have the Netgear DG834GT, and DynDns worked great with that.

The software on the PC thing does seem to work OK though if you regularly use a PC in the house.


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

I used to use the software tool - but that does only work if you have a PC always on. I also use the DG834GT and DynDNS works fine

That said, I now have a Static IP so it's hardly an issue


----------



## Jimus (Dec 28, 2005)

Static IP would seem the obvious answer ?

Not sure how much this would be from BT, maybe a stupid question but can you change to another ISP with this gizmo? Some offer free static IP, my ISP Zen do (but are not partiularly cheap).

Note : I have seen Homehub advertised on telly and it looks pretty cool - have they started distributing telly on it yet?

Cheers

Jimus


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Jimus said:


> Static IP would seem the obvious answer ?
> 
> Not sure how much this would be from BT, maybe a stupid question but can you change to another ISP with this gizmo? Some offer free static IP, my ISP Zen do (but are not partiularly cheap).
> 
> ...


Fixed IP is not really an option that BT promote for home use and I really only want to use the home hub for the free phone calls it gives and the vision when it gets launched (in answer to your question not yet, but soon).

If it werent for the extra phone and TV features, I'd be happy to stick with my DG834 with DynDNS running on that.

Next thing to try is to get my old Linksys router out of the cupboard (it supports DynDNS) and try that hanging off the hub.


----------



## cashew1970 (Oct 21, 2004)

I was one of he fist in the UK to get the home hub.

I complained to BT about the lack of functionality... and after quite some time of them trying to work out how to het port forwarding and DynDns to work.... they gave up.

I did however manage to get them to provide me..... free of charge.... with a BT Voyager 2500V

This still allows you to plug in a standard phone to it, so that you can make your Internet based calls, and also has 4 Ports...

It works great for me...

BTW... they let me keep the Home hub..... and then sent me yet another one...... and the Home Hub Phone....

So I have quite a stock pile of BT kit in myoffic...

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

For those that are interested...there is a new HomeHub firmware available (version 6.2.2.6) and this firmware DOES allow you to configure DynDns :up:

I am not sure what the plans are to roll this out as an automatic update, but I just downloaded it from the BT Home Hub webpage and installed it manually. You can find it here.

Hope this helps!


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

Do BT not do Fixed IP's? no need for DynDNS than


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

threadkiller said:


> Do BT not do Fixed IP's? no need for DynDNS than


ISP's normally charge for fixed IP's - every month.

DynDNS is free.

Let me think ...


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

iankb said:


> ISP's normally charge for fixed IP's - every month.
> 
> DynDNS is free.
> 
> Let me think ...


fortunately mine dont,  Never got on with DynDNS


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

DynDns worked great on my Netgear DG834GT, so much so that I did not notice I had a dynamic IP address, or how often the address changed. Then when I moved to the HomeHub without DynDns I really missed the functionality.

This is mainly because I work away from home quite often, and these are the times I want to access Tivo remotely (to check what has been recorded, to add new programs to the To Do list, etc). For this I obviously need DynDns to work, but Murphys Law states that all too often these are the times when the IP address will have changed on the hub, and I am not at home to see what the new address is, or be able to turn on my home PC for the DynDns updater to do its thing...

But with the new HomeHub firmware it all seems to work great. I have rebooted the hub a few times over the past week or so, and each time it has picked up a new IP address. And each time DynDns has been updated immediately :up:


----------

